# lurker turned into new member



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello everyone

I've been reading posts on here for a while but thought it was time to join up and join in.   I'm 38 and my husband and I are part way through our first cycle of Egg Donation IVF.   I was diagnosed with POF at 36 and after a year and a bit of coming to terms with that and sitting on waiting lists we're finally on our way to our dreams.

We have been fortunate to have been matched with a donor who's egg sharing at the CRM Clinic in London and our transfer is scheduled for 22nd March (Tomorrow!!).   EC was on Wednesday and we have 6 fertilised eggs.  5 are doing extremely well, 1 less so.   The embyologists are confident about taking them to Blastocyst stage so Monday's the day.

We're planning to transfer 1 embryo because they're doing so well.   It's been an agonising decision but for many reasons we'd rather avoid the potential of twins.    I'm sure that if this cycle is unsuccessful I'll change my mind but for now we're happy with this decision.

We're ever so hopeful - too hopeful? - for a BFP in a couple of weeks time and keep eagerly reading the stats.  I'd love to hear from people who're on the same timeframe as us and also from those of you who've had blasts transferred and had blasts frozen and the success rates of fresh and frozen blast transfers.   

good luck to you all, whatever the stage of your journey

J


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends jeanange 

Huge good luck for transfer tomorrow!! How exciting! I will leave you some useful links hun. Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Keep in touch

Fairywings xx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi J  

Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow    

I'm at a different stage of the IVF journey, but just wanted to send you sprinkles of    

Best wishes,

GJ


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Jeanange,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow!  I was also diagnosed with POF,although I was 22 at the time, so can understand what you've been going through. My tx will hopefully start on the 31st march, with my sis donating her eggs, so fingers crossed for both of us!

Lots of     for tomorrow.  Let me know how it all goes.
Love, Linda xxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Fairywings - thanks for the warm welcome and very helpful links.  I'll be following all of those up over the coming days.

Hi GJ - thank you very much for your good wishes, we'll be needing every sprinkle of fairy dust!  And good luck in your journey

And Linda - Thank you.  It's amazing to look back and see how far I have come since the POF diagnosis.  I'm sorry you had to go through that so early.  I have everything crossed for you too xx

   to everyone

J x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

So far so good!    Transfer went ahead today - we had one very good quality embryo transferred as we had planned.  The others sadly weren't as strong, not strong enough to freeze, so we're pinning all our hopes on our little blob!  The whole process was extremely emotional and I can't get enough of the little photo we have!

Good luck all

Sprinkles of   everywhere!

J


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

This must be so exciting and nerve wracking for you...and I didn't know you got a picture as well!  
I truly wish you the best of luck-let me know how things go.
Lots of  

Linda
xxx


----------



## TINKERBEL21 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wanted to pop by and say that I wish you the best of baby luck!!!! Keep us updated!! x x x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi JeanAnge,

Have my fingers crossed for you - I had my DE cycle with CRM back in October and am now five months pregnant.    Just so you know, there is a CRM DE recipient thread on the Donor egg and sperm board (if you haven't found it yet).  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

A-Mx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Linda - thank you!  They took the picture of the embie about 10 mins before transfer.  What I loved most about the transfer was seeing the embie being sucked up into the catheter on the screen in the treatment room and then about 30 seconds later the embryologist walking through the door with it in his hand to pass to the doctor.  It was like that thing kids did when TV was new and looked behind your TV to see if the people are behind it and this time they were  LOL!

Tinkerbel21 - thanks very much for the luck.  We're building up such a big luck-ball!

A-M - that's inspiring thank you!!  Huge congratulations and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!  Thanks for the tip off about the CRM recipient thread - I've popped over and found it.

J x


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Jeanange!

Welcome to FF and *CONGRATULATIONS* on being *PUPO*! Just noticed that your had your transfer yesterday and thought you might be interested in joining us Blossoms in the Feb/March cycle buddies for some moral support...

Good luck, Honey!

Shebear x


----------



## loopylinda1979 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi J,

Hope it all goes well for you.  Just to think I've got all this to go...very soon!
I hope I get a snap as well...it sounds amazing to see!
Let me know how things are progressing.  I've got everything crossed for you  

Linda x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

PUPO - I had to look it up and I like it!  Thanks Shebear!


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi N

I had my DE transfer the day before you at CRM.  It's my first (and only I hope) DE IVF after 2 x failures with my own eggs.  I had 2x blasts transfered.  I don't think I've got POF as my hormones are all OK but my AMH is only 4.8 and I only produced 3 eggs the first time and only 1 the second, both ended up in transfers though but only 3 day transfers and BFN's.  I'd just like to wish you all the luck and hope we both get the result we are praying  for.  This will be our only go as financially its crippling us so it feels like the pressure is worse than ever.  I am worrying about everything though, I've not had a transfer that was not ultrasound guided and they don't seem to do this at CRM, not seeing your embies in situ is scary.  I've got no symptoms whatsoever at the moment either, not even any from the Progynova, cyclogest or gestone!  I have not started a diary either, too scared for that also.


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Cherrycake - I know what you mean about the transfer not being ultrasound guided.  Dr Forman said he'd only do that if he was finding it hard to find the right spot without.    You just have to trust them though don't you - after all they do this every day and we hopefully don't do it very much at all    

I'm finding today really hard.  I think I've spend 80% of my working morning on here rather than doing my work.  Oh well, they get enough out of me at other times.

I don't think I have any symptoms from the drugs at all.  The gestone isn't affecting me in the slightest, apart from a VERY sore and stinging patch for 3 hours after DH gave the injection last night.  He felt so guilty.    Writing about all this keeps me sane - better out of the head than in.    I want sore boobs!!!!    I do feel a little bit bloated but I quite often do anyway.  I feel very weepy but think that's the pressure.  I think I feel little twinges or cramps but then I think I'm imagining or wishing for them.    I think I'm peeing more but I'm trying to make sure I drink loads of water so it's probably related to that.    According to a post I found (and since lost) today's the day the embryo should start implanting so I'm on major knicker watch too.  I think I should stop thinking and go and do something nice instead!  They say there's unlikely to be symptoms before the test anyway so we're all beating ourselves up so much.  It's so hard isn't it.  I thought I'd keep a rational mind - ha ha ha ha ha!

Good luck cherrycake  - have some babydust...  

nettya
xx


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

You're so right - it is soooooooo hard and I know what you mean about "sore boobs"  I've usually got them everyday from day 10 on my normal cycles so this seems so wrong but I supose it's because we never ovulated and if they are going to hurt they only will once the HCG hormone kicks in     

My butt is in agony today as DH was in a rush and did'nt warm up the Gestone - god that hurt!!! and still does, won't do that again!

I've realised I should probably join the blossoms cycles buddies for chit chat - I'm not good at navigating round this site yet whoops!
Thanks for the baby dust - I must work out how to do that as well!!
Cherrycake xx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi

I've reading all the new posts but yours seemed closest our situation.

Both me & my partner are in our 40's and went to Spain for egg donor IVF. Blastocyst transfer was last Tuesday and we opted for 2 ( the other 2 were frozen) so halfway through the dreaded 2ww.

Keep looking for the 10 early signs of pregnancy...seemed to have had them all except the implantation bleeding. Are you doing the same?


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi S

That sounds great news!  I've unfortunately had no symptoms whatsoever, no sore boobs, no bleed, no cramps really   so I feel this has not worked which is devastating as everything seemed so right this time, loads of (young) eggs , 5 day blasts what more could I ask for.  Don't want to think about testing Friday.
Good Luck 
Cx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi cherrycake, welcome susan,

No symptoms for me whatsoever either but as my friend who's a mum to two says most people have no symptoms at this stage so I've decided to just not worry about that.  I can't do this painful worrying any more and there's nothing I can do about it.  I've resigned myself to a state of not knowing what's going on inside my body - weird as it may be and am focusing on staying calm and being healthy myself.  What will be will be and if the embie is destined to be fit and healthy it will have hung on in there.    I know that a live embie went in and I hope hope hope hope hope that it's stayed the course and wants me and DH as its  loving mum and dad.          

We test on Thursday, i'm pretty sure I'll be up at 4am to pee on that stick!

   to you both

Nettya


----------



## cherrycake (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Nettya

I'm so pleased to hear from you I have been wondering how you are feeling as our timings are practically identical.  I had my transfer on Sunday 21st and was told not to test until Friday 2nd April ie 12 days from transfer if I was going to POAS - does yours work out only a 10 day wait?  I've taken advice from what you've just said and am switching off to lack of symptoms and concentrating on looking after myself.  I've got my fingers crossed for both of us and am praying we both get our BFP's Cxxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

!!

cherrycakes - Very good luck for tomorrow.  don't do what I did this morning and miss the stick though... we had to wait two hours for the shop to open to get a second test as we only had one in the house!    I recommend a cup to avoid such crazy mishaps.

I only had to wait 10 days because we had a 5 day blast transferred.  I say only, it was a very long 10 days.

Still no symptoms LOL but that doesn't seem to matter anymore 

Nettya
xx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Nettya


Congratulations...great news!!

Hope the next remaining months go well

x


----------

